# Stolen puppies!!! please cross post



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

5 Stolen Puppies - Livestock Guardian Dogs 7 weeks old. Read additional information on the photos. Missing from Western North Carolina (South of Asheville). If you have any information about these puppies, please call the Woodfin Police at 828-253-4889. Case#1108010007 Stolen on 8-1-2011. Farmers with livestock may be offered these puppies for sale. See photo album for more info and please share this to help get these pups home. Thank you.
MISSING PUPPIES!
From Yvonne Cobourn, 8-1-2011 Came home from work tonite to find that 5 of my Livestock Guardian Pups have been stolen! One puppy had been run over in the driveway and the shy male pup was hiding under the candy kitchen. A report has been filed. There were... two white females with badger markers, one white male with badger markings and two brindle males, one has a small white stripe down his nose.They are Anatolian/Pyrenese cross pups 7 weeks old.See More
By: Dairy Goat Festival and Parade of Spindale NC


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

This makes me mad!!! We have 9 little great pyrenees that are 3 weeks old, and I am worried about that as they get older.. I sure hope they are found...


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Be sure to check local Great Pyr rescues.

Last time I was on a Great Pyr rescue site, it disturbed me because they had a litter available for adoption and stated "Just another litter of puppies someone bred and left out in the goat pasture just to make some money". Not saying all rescues are like this, but that is honestly what I read on a GP rescue site. 

Watch local classifieds and hit up all the local livestock auctions! Also be sure to give police any info regarding people who showed interest in these puppies, many times when pups are stolen the people have been there to see them ahead of time!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

....and people wonder why I whelp my litters in a kennel house...and why my front gate is padlocked 24/7. Its an ugly world out there, guys....

I pray these pups get found and returned. What a trauma...for them, for the owner, for the *****....cripes. I hope they find who did this, and what I'd like done to him cannot be printed on this board, I'll just leave it at that....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Unless they were marked in some way, it will be extremely hard to prove ownership


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll watch the Iwanna


----------



## tnd5 (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if these pups were ever found?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

With this incident in mind, does anyone tattoo their pups? There is plenty of tattoo equipment from pens to clamps at my place but putting a symbol in an ear... would that maybe be a wise thing for someone doing an LGD breeding?


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

chips are the best. but tattooing as well is good.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I was thinking that the tattoos would be an obvious deterrent, something one might see and then pick easier quarry.

I am so worried about this sort of thing. I rescued a beagle from a neighbor and one of the pups I retained with her was snatched out of the yard not too long ago.

This sort of theft seems to be on the rise as people get more desperate.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

CraterCove said:


> With this incident in mind, does anyone tattoo their pups? There is plenty of tattoo equipment from pens to clamps at my place but putting a symbol in an ear... would that maybe be a wise thing for someone doing an LGD breeding?


It could probably be used to prove ownership, but I don't know many people who look for tattoos on dogs. People are much more likely to look for chips or tags. ID only works for those who know what to look for and for those who want to look.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> would that maybe be a wise thing for someone doing an LGD breeding?


Registered Maremmas are supposed to be either tattooed or microchipped before they are sold.


----------

